

Disqus relaunches to turn your comments into a Reddit-like social network - dctrwatson
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/26/8116199/disqus-social-network-reddit

======
podman
Is anyone else troubled by how they're trying to drive traffic away from the
site on which the disqus comments are embedded? It doesn't look like there is
any way to disable this functionality.

